# Christmas Wish List 2011



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Christmas is just around the corner, and for those who have signed up the Secret Santa 2011 thread, Santa knows it can be tought to pick out a gift for someone you may not know much about. So to help you out a little Santa has decided to start a Christmas wish thread. 

Please understand that posting a wish list here does not require your Santa to get you anything off the list. It is just a guideline in case someone may not be able to figure out what to get you. 

So wish away puffers.......


Mods- If this belongs in the MAW area please feel free to move it. Santa wasnt sure where to put it.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Santa! :yo:

I don't really have a wishlist, but a list of what I've enjoyed smoking should point my secret somebody in the right direction: I've really liked all of the HTF Tatuajes that I've tried, and any smaller RG (my favorite sizes are coronas and lanceros) regular-line Tat or Illusione. I also think the Rodrigo, Emilio, EPC and My Father brands are really good, and I've been enjoying the newer SAG cigars and the PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Maduros! Like everyone else I love Opus & Anejo!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I am dying to try a Partagas Lusitanias.

I am interested in another Montecristo #2... I haven't had one in three years 

Other than that, a decent everyday all-purpose solid bundle like GH 2002, Oliveros (torpedo or Churchill), Flor de Oliva (maduro), Famous Nic. 3000, Puros Indios, Cuba Aliados....etc.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I am good for just about any smoke, but figured this would be a good place to specify about booze being good.

I drink just about every booze known to man, but my go to with cigars is Rum. Rum is good.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Are we posting here for both CC & NC? If that's the case, I'm also down for SCdlH, Party, Monte & Cohibas!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Santa,

I don't really have anything in mind. Whatever you want to get me will be greatly appreciated and enjoyed. That said, if you need some ideas: most of my favorites are medium to full bodied maduros. Some of my all time favorite cigars are Oliva V maduros, Camacho Triple Maduros, and Arturo Fuente Anejos.

But, again, anything you send will be appreciated and enjoyed.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not picky. Check my profile for current cigar wishlist, but feel free to stray from it. Alcohol, prefer single malt scotch, but any good whiskey will do. Bottom line is, I'll be happy with whatever you send!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i wont be happy unless its a med flat rate stuffed full of bbmf's....... nah ill love whatever is sent from good everyday sticks to weekend starters to special occasions, whatever you would like. As for booze I'm an ale guy love new micro brews, just starting to venture into the bourban/scotch world. I also do not function without coffee.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I just want my girlfriend and/ or I to be able to find work, and for everyone to have their best Christmas yet!


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

As far as cigars go, I'm a total newb. Mild or medium body is probably better and the wish list on my profile is probably the best bet. Really looking forward to trying the NUB line and the EP Carrillo new wave CT. As far as alcohol goes, I enjoy blue moon, Stella Artois, budweiser beers, patrón tequila, Smirnoff vodka and I've never had a good whiskey (hint, hint, wink, wink) I included the beers to give you an idea, as I have the most experience with beer... But I am open to suggestions. I do have to throw out that I get heartburn pretty easy, but it won't stop me from trying something. Oh, and coffee flavored cigars (or coffee itself) interests me also. Thanks for making this thread, Santa! I'm more than likely going to use it if my kid posts...


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't really have a list on mind, but I will name some of my favorites so people can get an idea of the profiles I like. Here goes, my father, any pepins, padron annys, never found an LFD I didn't like, not a huge opus fan, but I find them enjoyable on occasion, fuente Anejo and magnum r, la aroma de Cuba mi amore, anything med-full to full bodied. As far as alcohol, I'd like to try a good single malt scotch, and I love seagrams7 and crown. I don't get along with jack or Jim anymore. Lol. I hope this was useful. :dunno:


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

HO HO HO Nice Wishes So far!

Santa wishes you all a safe and healthy end of year.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

santa i would like shukins stash. ...

ok really, i just want to try a shark.. or get one of the xikar scissor cutters!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I bet it would help Santa and his elves if everyone
updated their "wish list" in their profiles....


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

My wish list is whatever Santa is gracious enough to send. If he wants some help, single malt scotch is good as are good coffee beans. Anything Oliva makes is awesome. HTF Tatuajes are awesome. Anything Padron is awesome. Most everything DPG is awesome, even the lowly 5 Vegas Miami. I'm still fairly new at the cigar thing so there's lots I haven't tried too.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well having been blown into the next decade this past week by the Squids - I think I got about every cigar I could think of!!!

I think most of you guys know I love Maduros and AF is my favorite brand. Perdomo has been moving up my list with their Habano, 10th Anniversarys. PDR has also been gaining my favor (oscuros) - would love to try their lanceros (red label I think)

And I like Corona and Robusto sizes primarily, but Santa - I've pretty much just had Christmas in October so anything would be a surprise to me. Cheers fellow BOTL!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dear Santa
I love my Troops we all know that. But I would like a separate identity. I am smelvis/Dave if I could have a wish it would be to have a separate identity if sending to smelvis/Dave send to either the troops or to Dave would be cool. But please don't send to both at the same time. hope I am not offending Santa as any gift is great but having my own identity would be my wish. 

Thanks Santa say hi to Mrs. Clause! :sorry:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Uh-Oh. Looks like we're getting closer and closer.

I generally keep my wish list updated on my profile. Any cigars there I'd be super thrilled to receive. If you're rich or just won the lotto the Wolfman ST Dupont lighter would be fantastic. Lol, ok joking aside. My profile page really has anything I like-love along w/ several cigars I'd like to try. But to be as precise and broad as possible here we go....

Some of the rare/htf Tats (Rex, Pork Chop & Tenderloin, Frank, Boris, Federal Reserva, Verocu 1 & 2, even Blacks) would headline my list along w/ a few Illusione like the 2, Burn, 1, Singulare Phantom & 42g. Would like to try a candela and some of the maduro line as well & really enjoyed the eccj I tried so I'd happily smoke another. A few lines I haven't touched but would like to are anything good from Zino, Quesada & even Davidoff. Anything good-great that's boutique or under the radar is always great too as is any of your favorite cigars. I've tried a couple EPC but don't have any so EPC cigars would be awesome. I've had a few Padrons but really want to try a regular line Natural again though any Padrons are always a warm welcome. My Father Limited Editions, any Opus are always awesome. Actually pretty much anything in the Fuente line since I haven't had much of anything other than Hemingway & a some Opus. Love to get my hands on a couple UF-4, L40 & upcoming Skull & Bones to try & the old white label Skull & Bones, & DES. I'm sure there's plenty more I can't think of atm.

In general a big Tatuaje fan, also really like DPG, Illusione, Viaje [prefer smaller RG in Oro and Platino line] & Perdomo. Lately it seems I've been craving, wanting and leaning toward a great cigar that just has a sweet tobacco flavor. Illusione eccj, Nosotros, Perdomo Lot 23, the one Silvio I had, perhaps even the Tatuaje HCS & several I can't think of come to mind. So if you can think of anything that might fit that bill.

Just to give Santa some more ideas some boxes that are on my wish list right now are My Father El Hijo & Tatuaje Anarchy from Smoke Inn. Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial, Cojonu 06, MK Ultra, Jaime Garcia Reserva, Tat Black PL, Cabaiguan (both), Viaje 50/50 Black, EPC Elencos, Nicks Sticks Sungrown (Red label), Padilla Dominus & Cazadores, etc. All of which I have none to one of atm. Had a couple Nosotros recently & absolutely love those. Loved the Viaje Late Harvest but wasn't able to get more than a couple to try. At the end of the day any great cigars will be perfect. I just love a good cigar and look forward to participating in my first Secret Santa event. :tu

when it comes to liquor I'm not a huge drinker anymore but anything good is always welcome. A while back I loved a few different kinds of single batch [or some shat] Hennessy (really wish they still made these as my empty bottles do me no good), had one bottle of Xo, heavenly. Really any great, clean Cognac would be awesome because it's been quite a while. Love Crown Royal, hate the Black. Pretty much live on the stuff when I do go out and/or drink. Anyway some really good Whiskey would be nice or perhaps even a small bottle of some good Scotch to try. Use to love Rum so something great but not too spicy would be nice. As for beer. Micro brews are always great. Not a big lager fan or hops fan so preferably something not overpowering with those... In typical Sarge fashion I've managed to write a novel. should give Santa tons of ideas though. thanks


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I bet it would help Santa and his elves if everyone
> updated their "wish list" in their profiles....


Good reminder Bull!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd kill for a Frank but I'm not holding my breath. I like smaller brands but as long as it's not RP or Gurkha, I'd be ecstatic. Honestly though, anything you'd think I'd like based on my profile cigars listed would make me jump for joy. Please don't go crazy, I know based on my favorite and want list that it's leaning more towards premiums...so if that's what you're going for don't think for a minute you have to fill a 5 or 6-finger bag for me to be happy.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i would be happy with just about anything. i have a wish list in my profile that i will update to get a feel for what i like. i am still a noob, so if you want to send other stuff, that would be great too since i want to try new things. i will be happy with whatever you send. i like booze, but im not much of a coffee drinker. i love coronas and robustos, i generally dont have time to smoke for more than an hour or so!


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

I honestly have no clue. The only cigars I can think right now that I really want and cant find locally are: LP9's and T52's and some type of Opus X. I really like corojo's and other full bodied smokes. I am always up for trying just about anything so maybe a few of the cheaper bundles: GH2002, Famous Nic 3000, etc...


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Santa, hmmm, let's see...
as on my profile page, I'd like to try Skull and Bones or Fuente SS Maduro; a few others I'd like to try include: Graycliff Double Espresso, that Tat Wolfman looks freakin' awesome, and a Camacho Triple Maduro....
As for beer, I'd love any local microbrew/craftbrew that I can't readily get in the Northeast/Tri-State area. (Anything you love drinking from your local area!)
And coffee? Locally roasted; fair-trade organic; DARK, rich, bold. Yeah, ok, guess I am a coffee snob. Whatev...I just love coffee and I know what I like! 

So..Thanks, Santa...whoever you may be!? Hope the above ideas help with your shopping! 

P.S. I'll leave treats for yr reindeer!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Dearest Santa,

I don't have as much time to devote to a cigar as I used to so I really enjoy petite coronas, coronas and nothing bigger than a robusto. Ohh, I like my cigars the exact* opposite* of how I like my women..FULL BODIED


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Soooooo looks like not too many people have wishlists this year??


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

All I want every year is a Sand Shark. Unfortunately, Santa seems to keep missing my letter.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I haven't signed up for the Secret Santa yet (still working on the required 30 days membership) but will be signing up the second I hit 30 days, so I guess I'll go ahead and post my list.

I'd love to try any ISOM because I keep hearing good things, other than that...I think I'd be most satisified with a sampler of just about anything.

Still working out my tastes, but I know at the moment I've enjoyed a few Maduro's of different types, and mild-medium smokes.

Oh, and Undercrown's...yum...


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

If only there were a Santa, oh how I wish.....

I stopped asking my family for cigars for Christmas, they are clueless even with all my info and directions on how to care for them properly if they want to surprise me (smh)lol. So I just ask them for spirits now, I think they can handle that as long as it's in stock when they try to purchase it and they don't allow the sale person to deviate them from my list with some alternative...lol yeah my family can be easily persuaded at times even with the best intentions. lol

But for cigars this year my spending has come to a halt I was laid off recently, but on the bright side my time spent on Puff has increased, this has lead to my search in enjoying the many post I have stumbled upon. My last purchase was on CI for the Illusione mj12 and a quick trip to Cigar Republic(and I should not have done that, I feel so guilty, well yes and no) ltm(laugh to myself). 

As for my list I really wanted to get my hands on some LP Undercrowns, E.P. Carrillos Dark Ritual, Sencillo Black, AF SSM, La Casita Criolla, LFD Air Bender Maduro, Room 101 LTD Namakubi, San Cristobal Elegancios, San Lotano Oval, and a La Palina.
(willing to trade with someone, never did it here) Happy Holidays!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

doomXsaloon said:


> Santa, hmmm, let's see...
> as on my profile page, I'd love to try any of the following:
> Skull and Bones; Fuente SS Maduro; Graycliff 1666 Double Espresso; that Tat Wolfman looks freakin' awesome; Camacho Triple Maduro; Air Bender; Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo; Ave Maria Reconquista....
> Of course, I wish for an Opus X or any CC, too!
> ...


Just a few corrections and updates....


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok so here is my wish list. Honestly I am not that picky if its good enough for you then I will probably enjoy it. Alcohol and/or beer is cool by me but honestly I dont drink coffee. Make it fun and enjoy. Thanks SS

Want list:
Perdomos:
Fresh rolled wheel
Tierra de Sol
Perajo
Golf series (any)
or their newer stuff 
ESV 02
Exhibicion
Limited ED Cameroon
Reserve Champagne Noir

Uzis
Final Blend
La Herencia
Capoeiras
Room 101
Tony Alvarez or other boutique cigars

Other stuff 
Short Story Maddy
Oliva V 
Oliva V Maduro
Tabacos Baez (sf series)
13th Floor cigars
J Fuego 777
Rodrigo cigars
I can't think of anything so I throw this down here
Candella (any)
Illusione (any)
LFD (any)
Tatuaje (anything other than Havana VI)
Viaje (any)
Liga Privada (any)
AF (any)
My Father (any)
Other stuff you like that I need to try!
I like barber poles too!

Super wish 
CAO America Anthem
Cao Britalia (I think I spelled that right)
Felipe Gregorio Tres Capas
Diamond Crown
Edicion de Silvio
Sharks


If you want to make my Girlfriend happy
Acid Toast or Natural Dirt


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Dear Santa,
Aside from a job (especially with a new son being born next month), my cigar wish list is as follows (prefer toro or robusto, but any size, and any equivalent-style cigars, will be fine):
- any Liga Privada
- any My Father
- My Uzi
- Alec Bradley American Classic
- any Ave Maria
- any Man O' War
- any Viaje Skull & Bones

Since I'm still on the job search, I haven't been able to try any of these yet. I've been a good boy (although my wife would say otherwise, especially if she sees that I'm asking for cigars...). Thanks, and hope the flight prep is going good; we'll be watching for you via NORAD.
- JeffyB


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump bump. Santas are watching.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this. I was just looking for it!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Wish List - LPs, Tat's (any of them ricky, lcc, brown, black, etc), Viaje, Illusione, Opus, LFDs, Quesda(never had one), AF Hemi's, anything new and exciting, or aged to perfection.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Dear Santa, 
here is the wish list from my profile. I thought I had updated it when I signed on for secret santa, but I guess I hadn't.

Noella reserva
any My Father; but not LeBijou
el Centurion
any brown & black label Tats
opus w/ a few years age
opus fuente fuente size
Four Kicks
Don Carlos anniversario
God of Fire
EPC elencos / short run

But really, anything along those lines should be good. Anything new and exciting is good. But please, no giant ring gauges.

Merry Christmas


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you post on this list if your jewish. Any Hannakuah Harry wish lists I can join. lol


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

*Edited/Updated* Narrowed it down but managed to keep it a novel.  Now if only my kid will post their list or update their profile. Lol

Uh-Oh. Looks like we're getting closer and closer.

I generally keep my wish list updated on my profile. Any cigars from my favorites or wish list are always greatly appreciated and I'd be thrilled to receive them. If you're rich or just won the lotto the Wolfman ST Dupont lighter would be fantastic. Lol, ok joking aside. My profile page really has anything I like-love along w/ several cigars I'd like to try. But to be as precise and broad as possible so Santa has tons of options and a general idea of what I like here we go....

Some of the rare/htf Tats (Rex, Pork Chop, Frank, Boris, Verocu 1 & 2, even Blacks Jar/Event) would headline my list along w/ a few Illusione like the 2, Burn, 1, Singulare Phantom & 42g. Love the cg4, mk, mj12 for warmer months, the 88 is slightly falling out of favor & I saw potential in the f9 I tried; those are my faves so far. Would like to try one or two Illusione candela and some of the maduro line as well. Also really enjoyed the eccj I tried so I'd happily smoke another. Another cigar I'd love to try is [Schrader] Sparky. A few lines I haven't touched yet but would like to are anything good from Zino, Quesada & even Davidoff. Anything good-great that's boutique or under the radar is always great too as is any of your favorite cigars. I've had a few Padrons but really want to try a regular line Natural again though any Padrons are always a warm welcome. My Father Limited Editions, any Opus are always awesome. Love to get my hands on a couple UF-4 & L40. I'm sure there's plenty more I can't think of atm.

In general a big Tatuaje fan, also really like DPG, Illusione, Viaje [prefer smaller RG in Oro and Platino line] & Perdomo. Lately it seems I've been craving, wanting and leaning toward a great cigar that just has a sweet tobacco flavor. Illusione eccj, Nosotros, Perdomo Lot 23, the one Silvio I had, 2nd half of EPC Short Run '11, Aging Room & Curivari El Gran Rey, perhaps even the Tatuaje HCS & several I can't think of come to mind. So if you can think of anything that might fit that bill.

Just to give Santa some more ideas some boxes that are on my wish list right now are My Father El Hijo & Tatuaje Anarchy from Smoke Inn. Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial, Cojonu 06, MK Ultra, Mk, Cruzado, Curivari (brands listed on profile page), Undercrown, Liga Privadas, Jaime Garcia Reserva, Tat Black PL, Cabaiguan (both), Nicks Sticks Sungrown (Red label), Padilla Dominus, Ashton ESG/VSG, Diamond Crown Maximus, etc. Most of which I have none of, a few I maybe have one or two left of atm. Had a couple Nosotros recently & absolutely love those. Loved the Viaje Late Harvest but wasn't able to get more than a couple to try. At the end of the day any great cigars will be perfect. I just love a good cigar and look forward to participating in my first Secret Santa event. :tu

when it comes to liquor I'm not a huge drinker anymore but anything good-great is always welcome. A while back I loved a few different kinds of single batch [or some shat] Hennessy (really wish they still made these as my empty bottles do me no good), had one bottle of Xo, heavenly. Really any great, clean good Cognac would be awesome because it's been quite a while. Love Crown Royal, hate the Black. Pretty much live on the stuff when I do go out and/or drink. Anyway some really good Whiskey would be nice or perhaps even some good Scotch to try. Bought a bottle of JW Black last year that I've been taking a few sips of & starting to enjoy it. Dalmore is on my wish list as are some other notables. Use to love Rum so something great but not spicy might be nice. As for beer. Micro brews are always great to try. Not a big fan of anything heavy in lager or too hoppy so preferably something not overpowering with those. Not a huge beer drinker but do enjoy it and a couple faves are Becks & Goose Island Summertime... In typical Sarge fashion I've managed to write a novel. should give Santa tons of ideas though. thanks


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Anything of my list would be good but really I like to try most anything so it's just a rough guide. I'm currently a big fan of CURIVARI, Casa Fernandez, and AJ. 
Good ole Wish List:

Skull and Bones ? (2011)
My Father El Hijo
Camino Real by Route 45 Cigars (or any)
Kinky Friedman (except lone star)
Humo Jaguar
CURIVARI Anything but especially: Gloria de Leon
Casa Fernandez Copacabana
J. Fuego Sangre de Toro Originals
Kristoff GC Signature Series
Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva
Carlos Torano Vault
Entubar V32 and/or CRV
Any Opus X
Don Kiki Brown Label
Nestor Miranda Casa Miranda
TATUAJE ANARCHY
Casa Fernandez Arsenio
A. Turrent Puro Corojo
Perdomo ESV 2002
La Herencia Cubana Dos Capas
Angelenos by God of Fire
La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami
Partagas Benji Master Series
Skull and Bones 1st Release (a guy can dream)
Quesada Espana
Ave Maria Reconquista
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio
Alec Bradley Fine and Rare
Tat Monster Series (any)
Any good Padron (family reserve, anniversary etc)
LP Unico Feral Pig
NUB DUB
LP Unico L40
Viaje Exclusivo Atlantic Cigar Co 15th Anniversary Lancero
CAO Bratalia
Anything by Jameson Cigars
Any R & J
Famous SS Vudu
Alec Bradley Sun Grown
Any San Latano
Any Four Kicks
Any Casa Fernandez
Java Mint (what can I say I'm curious)
Any Padron
Nicks Sticks (Any)
Keep hearing about OBA OBA


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Santa,

First off, let me say I will be happy with whatever finds it's way into my mailbox.

As far as smokes go, I enjoy big ring maduros as well as the connies. The more full bodied the smoke the better. I am anxious to try any of the Tatuaje monster series or anything else from Tat for that matter.

For booze, I am a single barrel bourbon and single malt scotch kind of guy but really, I would be up for anything.

Give Mrs. Clause a smack in the butt for me and stay safe over the holidays.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I will be happy with anything Santa wants to send. 

I like any Don Pepins, My Father, Fuente, Opus X, J Fuego Delerium, AVO Ltd, Tatuaje. I am a bourbon and Single Malt man. 

Would love to try My Uzi or any Man O' War


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

doomXsaloon said:


> Just a few corrections and updates....


OK, Santa, it's on!!!....I'm just looking over my list and others' and thinking maybe mine is too narrow and limited....I listed only cigars I've yet (have been wanting) to try...ohh I'd also like to try something from E.P. Carrillo!

So, Santa, if it helps, some of my 'go-to' brands include Padron, Perdomo, Oliva...also had really good times with sticks from LFD, Don Pepin, La Gloria Cubana, La Aroma de Cuba, Cain, and San Lotano.
Hope that helps, but above all, have fun...don't fret...Thanks!!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

i updated my profile but i will post here just in case.

I do not have a huge or specific wish list as im trying all kinds of cigars but some that i h ave been interested in:
Any Padron Annisary
Any Cohibas
Ashton VSG or ESG
Oliva V Maduro or not
Tatuaje Black, Anarchy, or the HTF
AF shark
Opus X
Jaime Garcia LE Connecticut
Camacho Triple Mad.
601 Blue
La Gloria Cubana - any
San Cristobal - any
Liga Privada L40
Dirty Rat


Im a huge Pepin fan. I love the pepper bomb that is his Cigars. Im a full body fan and can appreciate a nice heavy tasting cigar. I dont discriminate though as a recent favorite was the Alec Bradley american classic and my go-to cigars are more on the medium side.

My Go to Favorites are:
Perdomo Lot 23 maduro
AB american Classic
AB black Market
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I'm happy with anything. I'm still new to the hobby and my profile is updated. I do love Crown Royal, beer, and wine. I haven't been able to do whisky without hating it yet. 

Thank you, Santa!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Dear Santa,

I'm not a picky smoker it is the thought is what counts, I prefer a nice creamy smooth cigar, 5"-6", NC or CC matters not to me, Maduros seem to be at the top of my list.

I hope everyone has a happy and safe holiday season...


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

Dear Santa,
I'm not picky, but I do like anything from medium to full bodied with a larger ring size. I do like rum and bourbon  . Barber Poles are always welcome, as is pipe tobacco. And I hope to find out what my kid's wish list is soon.

Thanks Santa!

Fred


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am looking for something different...a local custom roll or a local alcohol perhaps.

Surprise me and have fun!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I am looking for something different...a local custom roll or a local alcohol perhaps.
> 
> Surprise me and have fun!


Damn I wish I was your secret Santa, you left that one wide open LOL LOL Can you say MoonShine LOL


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I am looking for something different...a local custom roll or a local alcohol perhaps.
> 
> Surprise me and have fun!


Hmmm, you aren't my Christmas kid but I may have to send you a bag of my toilet wine!!!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's my list Santa -

But first I just wanted to say that I'm excited to be a part of this -- the giving is definitely way better than the recieving. So many ideas - so little time!!!!

My current favorites are:
Padilla Miami & Series 68
Liga Privada #9
Drew Estates Java
Ave Maria
Oliva Series V
La Aroma de Cuba
San Cristobal
My Father & My Father Le Bijou 1922 
Torano Exodus 59 Gold
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 
Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Cains
Guillermo Leon
CAO Brazilia

Things I haven't tried but definitely want to:
Anejos & Opus of course
Fuente Hemingway WOAM or SS Maduro
Padron Anniversario Serie 1926 or 1964 Nat/Mad
Oliva V Maduro
Tatuaje (any)
Camacho Liberty
My Father LE
Illusione (any)
LFD (any)
Viaje (any)

I also enjoy coffee, bourbon and rum.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

My tastes. I like medium to full flavored cigars. I enjoy most cigars from P. Johnson especially La Riqueza. Love all Illusiones and most Olivas and Padrons. Not a huge Fuente fan. Love trying new sticks. Would mostly prefer something from someone's stash that they enjoy. 

Wish List:

Cigars
- any CC (the more budget friendly the better)
- anything good
- any cool new release
- love smaller RGs, and smaller sticks in general

Beverages
- any single malt scotch, tequila, beer, bourbon, coffee, rum


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I'll smoke whatever you enjoy yourself. Have fun with it!

I have plenty of accessories.

Some 5 finger baggies would come in handy.

I'm a scotch kind of guy.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Dear Santa,

I appreciate whatever you have to give, especially a variety of your favorite singles to try. I also recently aquired a corn cob pipe and a small bag of tobacco so any pipe tobacco sampler tins or pipe stuff would be appreciated. I have no idea what's out there and no idea what I like. 

As for cigars, my profile has some info but here's some more.
What I like:
Any Fuentes, shark, Opus, Tats, Illusione, Any Padron, CAO Sopranos, Lot 23, CAO Brazil, Illusione, maduros, barber poles, I tend to like Nicaraguan puros.

What I'm looking for or haven't tried: 
Fuente BTL
601
La Gloria Cubana
San Cristobal
Liga Privada L40
Dirty Rat
AF shark
Ashton 
AVO espcially maduro
Oliva V Maduro
Cubans
Anything unique or hard to find,
Anything you like.

A miniature cigar store indian for my desk (asked for this for the past two years and nobody can find one. hahaha)


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Dear Santa,

I appreciate whatever you have to give, especially a variety of your favorite singles to try. I also recently aquired a corn cob pipe and a small bag of tobacco so any pipe tobacco sampler tins or pipe stuff would be appreciated. I have no idea what's out there and no idea what I like. 

As for cigars, my profile has some info but here's some more.
What I like:
Any Fuentes, shark, Opus, Tats, Illusione, Any Padron, CAO Sopranos, Lot 23, CAO Brazil, Illusione, maduros, barber poles, I tend to like Nicaraguan puros.

What I'm looking for or haven't tried: 
Fuente BTL
601
La Gloria Cubana
San Cristobal
Liga Privada L40
Dirty Rat
AF shark
Ashton 
AVO espcially maduro
Oliva V Maduro
Cubans
Anything unique or hard to find,
Anything you like.

A miniature cigar store indian for my desk (asked for this for the past two years and nobody can find one. hahaha)


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Santa!!!

I know you are busy this year with so many puffers but if you have some spare time to pick me up some things that would be great!!!

I love whiskey and scotch for beverages. 

For cigars my wish list:
MY Fathers, Opus, Viaje, Padron Anniversaries, anything CC, My Uzi Weighs A Ton, Liga Privada, Diamond Crowns,

For my go to cigars:
Tats, anything Pepin especially black labels, Padilla '68, 5 Vegas Miami, but willing to try anything 

Thank you for whatever you deliver Santa and be safe!!!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

i will be happy with whatever my santa sends,

my wishlist is in my profile but most of it is pretty HTF stuff and i wouldnt expect anyone to hit sticks from the list. Im basicly a fuente/tat fan and am starting to expand my CC collection more and more so i would be happy with any regular production CC's.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Santa,

I would like anything you can find in your bag o goodies!

I like alot of Tat, Viaje, Oscuro LFDs, Cromagnon, 7-20-4, etc..
I tend to go more medium to full. I am always open for anything that you like to smoke.
Anything off my wishlist would be greatly appreciated, but not a must. 
I like bourbon and whiskeys. I like Irish whiskey a little more than kentucky etc..
I also like good strong coffee, have my own grinder and French Press now, liking that experience.

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Just noticed this thread and realized I hadn't posted anything.

I don't really have a wishlist. The only cigar I have been searching for is a Short Story Maduro but won't cry if I can't find one.

I tend to like medium bodied cigars and I am not too picky.
I will drink just about anything, Rum, Scotch, Bourbon, Port, etc (you get the idea).

I have two black labs laying next to me hinting they wouldn't mind a scooby snack if you threw one in. :bounce:

Easiest to say I will be happy with whatever Santa decides to send my way. :dude:


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Dear Santa, 

I would like whatever you send me. If you can please try to keep it on the fuller bodied side and pepper is good too. I also like bourbon a lot. 

Thanks!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok santa im about to make my list, BUT I would like to say that i would be glad with anything that i get.

Ill start from high end and go down.
Id like any type of rare/limited high end cigar to put on my top shelf. Things like the rare opus/fuente or other cool looking custom rolled cigars come to mind.
Any nice aged or rare CC. Got alot of current ones again and a decent bit of gifted aged ones that im smoking.
Ive started recently getting into smaller RG cigars like lanceros, so any peppery/strong cigar in this size would be nice.
Another one that is one of my go to cheaper smokes is SSs(i have plenty of SSMs).
last but not least, anything you like to smoke im sure id like to smoke also.
I Would also like some of the fingered cigar ziplock baggies, been looking into getting some of those.
And for anyone who just hit the lotto... Id love a nice st dupont lighter made of gold... I didnt know they existed until i searched ebay and cant believe people would spend 15k on 
a lighter hah

Now for the best part, for any of you guys who have talked to me in chat you know I love booze.
I like scotch and rum. One of my favorite scotchs is Johnny walker black and I also like oaky rum

thanks again santa and Ill like anything you send, even if its coal


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

As others have said, any choice by my Santa will be much appreciated. The following is a list of sticks that are on my wish list.

Anejos
Any A.Fuente partial to sungrown wrappers
Padron Anniversario Series 1926 or 1964 Nat/Mad
Oliva V Maduro
Tatuaje (any)
Any My Father 
Illusione 
LFD 
Ashton VSG

If pipe tobacco is in the mix, anything but aromatics.

Distilled spirits: Irish or Scotch Whisky's...bourbon is also enjoyed.

Thanks in adavance Santa...

Ed


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm sure whatever is fine, but I do like Pepin blue label stuff, most Pete Johnson, Viaje, Illusione, Padron and Fuente Fuente. Don't drink so stay away from liquid spirits. Wooden matches are cool!

PEacE on EaRtH!!!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Oliva V maduro
Ashton ESG 22 Year Salute 
My Father Le Bijou 1922
Partagas Serie D No. 4 
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Ramon Allones Gigantes
Montecristo No. 2

I have always thought of Christmas time, when it has come round, as a good time; a kind, forgiving, charitable time; the only time I know of, in the long calendar of the year, when men and women seem by one consent to open their shut-up hearts freely, and to think of people below them as if they really were fellow passengers to the grave, and not another race of creatures bound on other journeys. ~Charles Dickens

ATTN : to any Mod's who reads this . I have 2 new Ryj Humidors ,I would like to donate ,to deserving newbies who doesn't yet own a humidor for X-mas .Please PM me so I can ship them to you.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Santa,

I will be happy with whatever you send me, as for alcohol I like almost anything except any drink that has bright blue color as I seem to have bad experiences with these kinds of drinks.

I also want this coming year for all the people out of work to be the year when they find jobs and the ones who are serving far away from their families to be safe and return to their families soon.

That is all I want.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Hey Santa, like everyone else Ill be really happy with whatever you decide to send but ill put together a quick list to point you in the right direction.

Im fairly new to cigars and most of my stash has less than 6 months of rest. That being said I am mostly interested in cigars that are on the fuller side and have a good amount of age on them.... or anything that is good ROTT. Padron tops my list for ROTT cigars that I enjoy. Here are some others I have enjoyed or am interested in.

My Father (any)
Tatuaje (brown label, or any special release)
Arturo Fuente (opus x, anejo, or any maduro)
Padron (any Anny series)
Viaje (any)
CC's (any)
Kristoff (Maduro)
Liga Privada (T52, 9, undercrown)
Illusione (epernay or MK)


These are my favs and what I am smoking now, but also anything local or cool and conversational would be appreciated greatly.


Thanks for reading Santa!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Dear Santa

A little about me

I am the type of guy who likes quality over quantity

love a nice dark drink of whiskey bourbon or rum

the perfect day to me is a day shooting then coming home eating a great meal smoking a special cigar with a nice drink 

My favorite cigar is the liga no. 9 and my supply on those are running low. especially the no. 9 flying pig. I only have 1 left.

I have been trying to expand my opus x, tatuaje, and illusione recently.

I also invite you to look at my wish list in my profile, the problem with that is the only reason they are on that list is no one has them

what ever you send me I'm sure I will like it


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Dear Santa, 
Please do not look at your list for I am most likely not on the "Good" side. But really, what is "Good"? Does this mean that I have forgone all of the 7 Deadly or do you tend to grade on a curve? Oh please say curve! If you must check that stinkin list you will see that I try to always do right and help my fellow man but I am human so therefore I do slip, on the occasion....OK! OK! My life is a freakin slip and slide but c'mon! Its hard down here! 
Anyhoo, lets get on to my wish list. I have been fortunate enough this past year to have sampled many delicious and exotic cigars, many were thanks to my fellow brethren here at Puff. But, still there are many I have yet to get my greedy...uhmf....I mean thankful hands on. So here goes:

-Satoris (ANY BUT PLEASE JUST ONE)
-AF God of Fire 2007 Robusto 
-Liga Privada T52 Robusto
-My Uzi Weighs A Ton (Any)
-San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol
-Cohiba Black
-Partagas (Any but Black Label holds a place near and dear to my heart)
-601 Blue Maduro
-Diamond Crown Robusto No5
-Ashton Estate Sungrown
-Carlos Torano Virtuoso Forte
-Any other nice cigar I may have left off my list I will graciously accept and treasure forever

As you can very well see I am not asking for the sky but rather just a small piece. So if you can find it in your heart of hearts to assist me in this request I will forever be indebted to you and promise to work on that whole "Good" thing. Really I will....:angel::evil:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Dear Santa,

I am a blessed man to have the things I have in life. So I am not very good at making a wish list, as I dont feel right asking for things from other ppl who have worked just as hard or harder than I have to earn their money. But someone suggested that I put my wish up here so I here we go. 

I love Funete Maduro's
Drew Estate Non Infused
Good Quality Nic Puros are always a nice smoke
Anything that you enjoy Santa would be a plus
And anything else you wanna send I am not picky at all.

I enjoy Bourbon on occasion and love to try single barrel not so popular stuff. 
any locally rolled cigars are fun to try


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

andrprosh said:


> Santa,
> 
> *I will be happy with whatever you send me, as for alcohol I like almost anything except any drink that has bright blue color as I seem to have bad experiences with these kinds of drinks.*
> 
> ...


I'm surprised, I like roofie-coladas!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BMack said:


> I'm surprised, I like roofie-coladas! And getting Caught in the rain!


fixed it for ya


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I replied to one of the Secret Santa's earlier but here's a little more specific update:

Arturo Fuente - any maduro (except 858 = already have 3 boxes :smokin
Padron 64, 26 and other annis (have none in my humi right now)
Satori (never had one)
Booze = scotch (not picky); Makers Mark (or similar); rum (dark & with a little age on it)

Oh - almost forgot (and this is REALLY out there) but I just love the Perdomo picture of the "Rolled on the thighs of a virgin" artwork and the perdomo site has them framed for sale. Like I said: really, really out there...


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

i would be happy with anything Santa wants to send me but a few things that i would like to try:

Tat (anyone them love them all maybe a Monster series, i would really really like to try a Boris only one i have not had)
viaje any
Padron any 
AF anything their all tasty as can be
RP vintage 2003
anything in a coffin would be cool
Daivdoff never had one before
would like to have something that santa enjoys quite often

As far and drinks i love wiskeys and bourbon anything single barrel and im just getting into scotch so far i have had Glennfiddic 12yeah glennlevit 15year and Cardhu 12 year would like to try something new that i can fine with some ease.

Thanks santa :biggrin1:


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Dearest Santa, I'm pretty new to cigars but have been smoking pipes for a while, so I'm open to pipe stuff if you're into it too. I tend to smoke VAs most, a few English blends here and there, and rarely an aromatic.

As for alcohol, I'm up for trying anything but am mostly a huge beer lover. If you happen to homebrew or have any local brews to your area that you'd enjoy sharing that maybe I can't get here locally, that would be fab, or anything you like really. I'm open to the harder stuff too if that's your game!

As for cigars, I am up for trying pretty much anything you like yourself (and I tend to the smaller RGs when given the choice). First and foremost I'd be most interested to try whatever you consider your "go-to" smoke, no matter what it is. The one thing I don't care for is flavored/infused cigars. I've never tried a CC to this point. Flavor-wise I really do enjoy a variety from full flavored to milder, natural and maduro. If you insist on specifics I'll note some things on my "to try" list - none of these I've ever tried:

Any Tat besides brown label (and any DPG cigars, really)
Any Padron outside of the normal x000 lines
Any Viaje
Any Liga
AF Anejo
AF Opus X
Frank Llanza
Rodrigo
Rocky Patel Decade, Vintage 2003
Any Davidoff or related brand (Zino, Avo I think?)
Any CC

Beyond that I'll really be happy with anything, really!!

Thanks Santa!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

truckertim said:


> -Any other nice cigar I may have left off my list I will graciously accept and treasure* for an hour or two*!


Fixed


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

May be little late for the Dear Santa but here goes anyway. 

Dear Santa, 

Love to smoke cigars they don't seem to last long when I get them. The day I was out of the Hospital I had to have my fix,  So glad that I was Bombed a awesome set of cigars and had to light up a Illusione CG4 WOW was that a Awesome cigar. Then my Oliva Serie V Figurado as my night Cigar. I enjoy Cigars and have many that I would love to try and buy. 

Love to drink a little every now and again. Like JW Black, VSOP, or most any good Brandy or Bourbon. 

Cigars
AF Opus X Lost City (Or Any Really)
Ashton VSG
Ashton Cabinet
Cohiba CC/NC
My Father
Partagas 160 or CC
RP Velvet Edition

I am with really love to try almost any cigar. If Santa has one or two that may not be on my list that is great as well. I am very thankful for any gift in this Giving time of Year.

Thank you Santa for reading this
James


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Deer Santa! You know that I have been a good little boy for the past 7 months. haa haa haa!!! well since im not greedy heres my list.
Anything that Arturo Fuentes has made or touched or dreamed of making!


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd say some Fonseca Serie F's or Upmann Vintage Cameroon's....


----------

